# Orientation to cave rescue in Glenwood Springs Colorado on April 13th and April 14th’



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The National Cave Rescue Commission presents an orientation to cave rescue in Glenwood Springs Colorado on April 13th and April 14th’

This two-day course is designed as a basic orientation to Cave Rescue. The class is geared to both cave explorers who desire to learn the basics of rescue, and rescue personnel who wish to expand their knowledge and experience into the specialty of cave rescue. Our seminars usually have a 50-50 mix of cavers and SAR. No previous experience in caving or search and rescue is required.

*Saturday, April 13**th*
Glenwood Springs Community Center
100 Wulfsohn Road
Glenwood Springs, CO 81601
8:00-8:30 Registration and Check In
8:30-5:30 Lectures, slide shows, hands-on patient packaging, transport and communications.

*Sunday, April 14**th*
8:30-5:00 Mock rescue held at Glenwood Caverns.

*Cost *- The charge for the seminar is $45.00 per person. For those registered by April 1st, the fee is only $40.00. Registration fees include all course materials, handouts, and coffee and doughnuts at the classroom session.

*Location *- Saturday sessions will be held at the Glenwood Springs Community Sunday mock rescue will be held at Glenwood Caverns.

*Personal Equipment *- Participants should wear durable, warm clothing and footwear for the Saturday hands-on sessions held outdoors. Gloves and knee pads are recommended. The mock rescue on Sunday will require each participant to have the following: a helmet with a mounted light and two back-up sources of light, appropriate clothing (the cave is 50 degrees F with 99% humidity), sturdy ankle high lace-up leather boots or hiking shoes with slip resistant/lug soles and gloves. Flexible knee and elbow pads are highly recommended. There will be crawling and climbing on variable terrain. Each participant should have a suitable pack for carrying their personal gear into the cave.
_Be sure to include personal identification marks on all equipment._

*Meals and Lodging *- Meals and lodging are the responsibility of each participant. On Saturday bring a lunch. There will be little time to go eat in town. On Sunday bring a sack lunch for the mock rescue exercise.

*Please register by going to the Colorado Cave Rescue website.*
http://www.coloradocaverescue.org


----------

